
Leonard Cohen on Poetry, Music and Why He Left the Zen Monastery - benbreen
http://www.npr.org/2016/10/21/498810429/leonard-cohen-on-poetry-music-and-why-he-left-the-zen-monastery
======
teslabox
Malcolm Gladwell (author of _Blink, Tipping Point,_ etc) has an interesting
podcast about Leonard Cohen's song, and how it took a couple of fortuitous
happenings before the original was reinterpreted into a popular song.

[http://revisionisthistory.com/episodes/07-hallelujah](http://revisionisthistory.com/episodes/07-hallelujah)

